# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  با installshield خود دلفی یا installshield رایگان دیگر SQL Sever 2000 را setup کنم؟

## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
1-با installshield خود دلفی یا installshield رایگان دیگر چگونه یک بانک  SQL Sever 2000 را setup کنم؟
2-با installshield خود دلفی یک برنامه بدون بانک را setup به ظاهر کردم ولی پیدا نکردم کجا setupذخیره کرد.
عکس installshield خود دلفی که می گویم در اینجا میتوانید ببینید.

----------


## babak869

سلام
اصل برنامه در پوشه ISxpress دلفی است.اما اینکه کجا ذخیره میشه بسته به این داره که کجا شما برنامه رو نصب کنید . ولی با این نسخه اینستالشیلد نمیتونید  SQL Server  رو با برنامه  SetUp  کنید  و باید از نسخه های 8.5 به بالا استفاده کنید و بهترین نسخه به نظر من  InstallShield 10.5 Premier Edittion  هستش.
موفق باشید

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

سلام 
متشکر از لطف شما 
آیا این نسخه free است؟ یا کسی که دلفی 7 دارد باری او free است؟
اگر آموزشی یا یا جای دانلود دارید به ما بدهید لطفا (فوری).

----------


## babak869

سلام
نه فقط نسخه ای که با دلفی 7 ارایه شده نسخه لایت است و نسبتا مجانی است و یکسری امکانات آن غیر فعال است
برای دریافت مقاله آموزش کار با اینستال شیلد هم میتونید به آدرس زیر سر بزنید

http://www.Delphi-Magic.com/source.com

موفق باشید

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
این لینک که خراب است لطفا یک لینک بهتر بدهید که خیلی احتیاج دارم.....
اینکه با دلفی ارایه شده آیا sql server پشتیبانی می کند و من این را می خواهم!

----------


## babak869

سلام
اینم لینک قبلی

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...C2%E3%E6%D2%D4

موفق باشید

----------


## yokabed

سلام خسته نباشید.
install shield delphiکدام قسمته؟

----------


## delphiprog3000

سلام 

دوست عزیز در پست دوم توضیح داده شد که در کجا قرار دارد اینستال شیلدی که همراه دلفی عرضه شده

و برای استفاده ورژن های بالای این نرم افزار را استفاده کنید

در سایت هم یک جستجو بزنید


موفق باشید........

----------


## Rink_eight

یه برنامه با دلفی نوشته ام و میخواهم آن را Package کنم به نظر شما کدام برنامه بهتر و سریع تر و جذاب تر می تواند پاسخگو باشد؟
اگر نظرتان install shield 12 است در صفحه آغازین کدام گزینه را انتخاب کنم؟
از همکاری همه شما سپاسگزارم.

----------


## delphiprog3000

سلام

البته برای ساخت پکیج نرم افزار های زیادی وجود داره ولی پرطرفدارترین آنها همین اینستال شیلد میباشد

به نظرم صفحه اول باید گزینه اکسپرس رو بزنید

البته آموزش اینستال شیلد در سایت وجود دارد میتونید فایل آن را دریافت و مطالعه کنید

موفق باشید..........

----------


## tefos666

دوست عزیز مایکروسافت بر خلاف گفته و عقیده دوستان در پست های قبلی یک روش برای اینکار در اختیار شما قرار داده است که من مقاله ای در مورد آن برای شما قرار میدم و برای جستجوی بیشتر در این زمینه میتوانید در موتورهای جستجوگر از گزینه زیر  استفاده کنید

SQL unattached installation

success is doing , not wishing !!! یا حق
 :متعجب:

----------


## hesam110

با سلام من وقتی که میخواهم sql که prerequest برنامه ام هست را نصب کنم خطای a strong sa password is required  می دهم 
من از installshield 2008 استفاده می کنم لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید 
با تشکر

----------

